# J3055 jetter help?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

My 3055 is acting up when I use the vibra pulse. It's surging about every second, and when it does the pressure drops to zero then right back up to 3 grand. When vibra pulse is off it runs like it should. This is a first. Any of you Jetter guys ran into this before?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Something's wrong with your vibra pulse.











Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Vibra-pulse is just a ball valve off one of the valves in the pump. Sounds like your unloader is acting up. When you close the valve which cause the house to vibrate the pressure goes up, and if the unloaded is set to high or stuck it can cause the surge. If the unloader is fine then its one of the valves on the pump.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Got it. Played with the unloader and cleaned the nozzle again. Back in business. I think the nozzle was restricted just enough. Anyway, can you explain exactly how the vibra pulse actually works?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If it's like the Harbin jump jet it starves half the cylinders of water.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Got it. Played with the unloader and cleaned the nozzle again. Back in business. I think the nozzle was restricted just enough. Anyway, can you explain exactly how the vibra pulse actually works?


On the J3055 and all the General Jetters, the pump has a natural vibration effect, and when you open the ball valve it allows the hose to act as a dampener, kind of a like a water hammer arrester. I like the fact they do it this way verses killing one of the pumps valves like Harben and Ridgid.


----------

